# How to 'complete' configuration wizard??



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

2018 Highline (SEL-P) here. 

We have a weird issue going on with the two KESSY keys provided. 

We have each key set to me and my wife respectively, and they work as advertised if you only use one key to unlock & start the car. 
We did the initial Configuration Wizard properly, and manually assigned each driver profile to each key. 

However, in the morning, if I remote start the car with my key, and my wife unlocks the door with her key, the Configuration Wizard always pops up. Each 'step' is checked, and clicking Do Not Show Again does nothing, it repeats the next day if the same procedure is followed. 

Is it just a limitation of the car & keys & software confusing each other, or is there a workaround to stop thing from happening?

It's a minor nuisance, but I was wondering if anyone else had this.


----------



## JLM07 (May 15, 2012)

Bumping this as I am having the same issue in my 2019 Atlas


----------



## captadhoc (Nov 3, 2016)

Bump. Same issue. Settings don't seem to be stored.


----------



## jacektaper (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 2018 Tiguan SEL. The remote start works as expected. I have one key personalized to myself and the other to my wife. When she drives during the week and uses the remote start, everything works as expected. However, when I remote start the car on the weekend with my key, the personal settings reset and the configuration wizard comes up. The same behavior can be seen when she starts the car after I used it. Is there a fix for it or software update? I’ll take the car to the dealer because this is really annoying.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saciron (Oct 21, 2003)

*Same Issue with the SEL Premium.*

We are experiencing the same issue with our Tiguan and personalization. When one person uses the vehicle, it's fine. As soon as the other person tries to use the car and uses remote start the configuration wizard comes on. A quick workaround is to go to the guest account and as it's changing the settings, click cancel. Next choose the user profile you wanted selected when attempting to remote start the car. A pain in the ass, but ensures that the infotainment settings for stored radio stations comes back.


----------



## Ozgie (Dec 31, 2019)

I have the same issue with my 2019 VW Atlas. My wife and I switch drivers every day. She drives at night and I drive I. The morning so it’s very annoying. Some presets stay and others don’t when remote starting. Is there a fix anywhere?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

By chance have you assigned the profiles to specific keys? If not perform that function. If you have assigned profiles to specific keys, are you locking the doors with the key before the second person uses your car? Switching of profiles is dependent of the first user locking the car with their assigned key. When the next person unlocks the car with their assigned key it will automatically switch to the appropriate profile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

I had all these issues until I watch an Australian video on how to set the keys and realized you could scroll further down the screen on where you assign keys and changing it from manual to auto (i believe) solved it, but yah scroll down on the screen on the car and should provide the answers (I hope) since I had the same problems on my 18 and 19


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Zabes64 said:


> I had all these issues until I watch an Australian video on how to set the keys and realized you could scroll further down the screen on where you assign keys and changing it from manual to auto (i believe) solved it, but yah scroll down on the screen on the car and should provide the answers (I hope) since I had the same problems on my 18 and 19


This....I can confirm that leaving it or setting it to auto worked for us on our replacement '19 after finding out after several times it not remembering our settings while being set to manual. We actually almost went back to just running one key and locking up the other key like we did with our first Tiguan

NOW...the only issue we randomly come across once in a while is the radio sound (bass, mid, treble) and "touch" tone setting are set to default which is annoying weirdly the channel presets are correct. I'm going to need to pay attention to when this setting changes and see if I can pick up a pattern. While adjusting the sound settings is an easy fix, it can't be done while we're driving....I need to get up on my VCDS game and make some "needed" changes haha.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> This....I can confirm that leaving it or setting it to auto worked for us on our replacement '19 after finding out after several times it not remembering our settings while being set to manual. We actually almost went back to just running one key and locking up the other key like we did with our first Tiguan
> 
> NOW...the only issue we randomly come across once in a while is the radio sound (bass, mid, treble) and "touch" tone setting are set to default which is annoying weirdly the channel presets are correct. I'm going to need to pay attention to when this setting changes and see if I can pick up a pattern. While adjusting the sound settings is an easy fix, it can't be done while we're driving....I need to get up on my VCDS game and make some "needed" changes haha.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Do this to be able to make changes while driving:

1. Control Unit 5F
2. Security Access 20103
3. Adaptations
4. Search “Locked”, change all values from Blocked to Non_Blocked
5. Long Coding
6. Go to Byte 23
7. Uncheck all items (value for Byte 23 should be 00)
*Credit for u/martiansoldier for last 3 steps. Now verified working.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Do this to be able to make changes while driving:
> 
> 1. Control Unit 5F
> 2. Security Access 20103
> ...


Thank you!! First I need to get everything backed up before I play... Tough to find free time with two little ones running around.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Thank you!! First I need to get everything backed up before I play... Tough to find free time with two little ones running around.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Ha I have two little ones myself so I feel your pain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK04Mat (May 26, 2010)

Same issue here with the 2019 Tiguan SEL-P. Configuration wizard constantly popping up, screen continuously flashing, When changing band (FM/Sirius) doesn't actually switch, Resets all defaults in infotainment /sound, Phone not recognized, or asking for Bluetooth access CONSTANTLY.... :banghead: Drives me insane. The workaround i found is to switch to my wife's profile and then back to mine and that solves a few of the problems short term.
Brought my 2014 GLI into the local VW Dealership for service and happened to ask about infotainment issues.... They said "yeah, we get quite a few calls/complaints about it on a daily basis."


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MK04Mat said:


> Same issue here with the 2019 Tiguan SEL-P. Configuration wizard constantly popping up, screen continuously flashing, When changing band (FM/Sirius) doesn't actually switch, Resets all defaults in infotainment /sound, Phone not recognized, or asking for Bluetooth access CONSTANTLY.... :banghead: Drives me insane. The workaround i found is to switch to my wife's profile and then back to mine and that solves a few of the problems short term.
> Brought my 2014 GLI into the local VW Dealership for service and happened to ask about infotainment issues.... They said "yeah, we get quite a few calls/complaints about it on a daily basis."


Have you tried assigning profiles to specific keys as I mentioned above and other steps needed to make sure automatic switching of profiles takes place?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgowan (Dec 19, 2019)

Have had similar issues with my 2019 Highline, and it seems to be related to remote start. There is another thread on here I believe with others having a similar issue. 

Config wizard pops up, and radio stations showing as 87.7, even if they’re playing the correct frequency. 

I’ve stopped using remote start for the past week or so and haven’t had the issue since. Hopefully VW will have a software update/fix, as it sounds like some Atlas’s and other models are having the same issue.


----------



## MK04Mat (May 26, 2010)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Have you tried assigning profiles to specific keys as I mentioned above and other steps needed to make sure automatic switching of profiles takes place?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have a VagCom or anything like it yet.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MK04Mat said:


> I don't have a VagCom or anything like it yet.


This doesn’t require VCDS, it’s in the manual telling owners to scroll down on the personalization page to assign user profiles to specific keys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseyvar (Feb 3, 2020)

MK04Mat said:


> Same issue here with the 2019 Tiguan SEL-P. Configuration wizard constantly popping up, screen continuously flashing, When changing band (FM/Sirius) doesn't actually switch, Resets all defaults in infotainment /sound, Phone not recognized, or asking for Bluetooth access CONSTANTLY.... <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/banghead.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banghead" class="inlineimg" /> Drives me insane. The workaround i found is to switch to my wife's profile and then back to mine and that solves a few of the problems short term.
> Brought my 2014 GLI into the local VW Dealership for service and happened to ask about infotainment issues.... They said "yeah, we get quite a few calls/complaints about it on a daily basis."


 I'm having this exact same problem with my 2019 VW Jetta SEL.


----------



## jenerator (Jan 15, 2021)

mcgowan said:


> Have had similar issues with my 2019 Highline, and it seems to be related to remote start. There is another thread on here I believe with others having a similar issue.
> 
> Config wizard pops up, and radio stations showing as 87.7, even if they’re playing the correct frequency.
> 
> I’ve stopped using remote start for the past week or so and haven’t had the issue since. Hopefully VW will have a software update/fix, as it sounds like some Atlas’s and other models are having the same issue.


I am having this issue on mine with the configuration wizard, ACC and the 87.7 radio error when remote starting and it is driving me nuts.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

jenerator said:


> I am having this issue on mine with the configuration wizard, ACC and the 87.7 radio error when remote starting and it is driving me nuts.


There is a TSB out for to update the software for this issue. Unfortunately for me, they haven't identified the 2020 Tiguan (at least not mine) as part of the TSB yet, but it does cover the 2017-2019 models. Apparently it might cover some 2020 models as someone on the forum did get the update done to theirs. Check with your dealership and they should be able to tell you if your VIN is included in the TSB.


----------



## jenerator (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks a bunch, I will definitely have them look into it for me!


----------

